# 24" Dirt Bike für 1,45 Größe gesucht



## LockeTirol (21. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute

Mein Junior möchte sich selber ein neues Funbike kaufen. Es soll eine Mischung aus Dirt-, Street- und Trailbike werden. Wahnsinnig hochwertig soll es nicht sein.

Folgende Eckpunkte:

- 24"
- Ab Körpergröße 1,45
- Singlespeed mit horizontalen Ausfallenden
- Scheibenbremsen soll auch vorn möglich sein
- Gern gebraucht
- Natürlich möglichst leicht

So richtig bin ich bisher nicht fündig geworden. Einzig das Dartmoor Gamer 24. Von leicht ist das weit entfernt. Hat jemand sonst eine Idee?


----------



## MrBrightside (22. Juli 2018)

Da ist eins in 24",  ob's zu lang ist?

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/524674-spank-tweet-tweet-leichtbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (22. Juli 2018)

Das ist halt ein Bike für Erwachsene. Das ist zu groß, bzw. Zu lang.


----------



## MrBrightside (22. Juli 2018)

Viel gibt's wohl nicht.
Bei Hibike gibt's das Dartmoor günstig. Gabel aus dem Bikemarkt und das Rad ist ganz ordentlich.


----------



## LockeTirol (22. Juli 2018)

Ja ich vermute das ist die vernünftigste Variante. Im Moment zumindest.


----------



## MrBrightside (22. Juli 2018)

So eine Gabel vielleicht:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-recon-silver-tk-26-solo-air-100-poploc-658877


----------



## henkin (22. Juli 2018)

warum kein bmx?
euer fuhrpark deckt doch schon fast alles ab?


----------



## LockeTirol (22. Juli 2018)

Bmx hat er. Das wird langsam zu klein. Es soll halt gute Bremsen auch vorne haben. Für Trail Tricksereien.


----------



## MrBrightside (22. Juli 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Bmx hat er. Das wird langsam zu klein. Es soll halt gute Bremsen auch vorne haben. Für Trail Tricksereien.


Du meinst mit Trail - Trial(gehopse mit Bremse)

Das ändert einiges am Rad.

Trail - lang, laufruhig
Trial - extrem kurz, verspielt


Das geht halt in die MacAskill-Richtung, Street-Trial
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1133937-inspired-skye-pro-24

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1118021-inspired-fourplay-pro

Oder ins Dartmoor eine Starrgabel
https://www.bike24.de/p1159146.html


----------



## LockeTirol (22. Juli 2018)

Trial vs. Trail. Ja das war die Autokorrektur ...

Soll halt für alles so ein bisschen sein das bike. Ein Street Trial Bike ist zu speziell und auch zu teuer. Aber das war schon die erste Idee meines Sohnes


----------



## MrBrightside (22. Juli 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Trial vs. Trail. Ja das war die Autokorrektur ...
> 
> Soll halt für alles so ein bisschen sein das bike. Ein Street Trial Bike ist zu speziell und auch zu teuer. Aber das war schon die erste Idee meines Sohnes


Vielleicht ein gebrauchtes Inspired Flow?

https://www.trialmarkt.de/de/trial-bikes/inspired-bikes/bike-24-inspired-flow-orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (22. Juli 2018)

So, haben jetzt das Dartmoor bestellt. Bei HiBike, relativ günstig. Vielleicht gibt's dann noch das eine oder andere funktionelle Tuning.


----------



## MrBrightside (23. Juli 2018)

Evtl. mit Starrgabel
https://www.bike24.de/p1159146.html

Und hohem Lenker.
https://m.ebay.de/itm/Ergotec-Lenke...m=153075966196&_trksid=p2385738.c100694.m4598

Wenn es Richtung Street/Trial gehen soll.


----------



## MrBrightside (23. Juli 2018)

So plus Vorderbremse könnte man deine Anforderungen interpretieren mMn:







Dirt, Street, Trial, leicht - Kosten am Dartmoor 150€ plus evtl. noch ne bessere Bremse
Bessere Gabel:
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/identiti-rebate-jump-fork-disc-starrgabel-24-26

Gewicht geschätzt minus 1,6kg (RST 3kg, Rebate 1,4kg)
12,1kg und ein wesentlich besser ausbalanciertes Rad.


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Juli 2018)

Ja genau so in der Art. Jetzt soll das Radl ertmal kommen und dann schau ich mir das mal im Detail an.


----------



## MrBrightside (14. August 2018)

Und wie sieht's aus?
Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## LockeTirol (14. August 2018)

Ja das Radl ist mittlerweile gekommen und mein Sohn ziemlich Happy. Viel geändert haben wir bisher allerdings nicht. Aus der Restekiste sind NC17 Pedale und Schraubgriffe ans Bike gekommen. Es folgt noch eine Magura MT2 aus dem Bikemarkt. Das Bike wiegt so wie auf dem Foto 12,7kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (14. August 2018)

Insgesamt finde ich das Bike für den Preis ok. Die Gabel ist natürlich ziemlich grottig. Die würde ich gern gegen eine gebrauchte Reba oder dergleichen tauschen. Eine Starrgabel wie ursprünglich geplant soll es jetzt doch nicht mehr werden.


----------



## MrBrightside (14. August 2018)

Ob bei den kleinen Händen nicht dünne Griffe ohne Lockon besser wären?

Schönes Rad!

Irgendwann vielleicht mal die Gabel tauschen.


----------



## LockeTirol (14. August 2018)

Die Griffe sind die dünnen von Sixpack. Die gehen sehr gut. Gabel such ich bereits. Möchte aber nicht mehr als 100 EUR ausgeben. Gar nicht mehr so leicht eine gebrauchte, gute 26" Gabel zu finden.


----------



## LockeTirol (25. Oktober 2018)

Kleines Update. Manitou Markhor hat 1.400g gespart. Außerdem eine MT2 aus dem Bikemarkt.

Gewicht nun 11,6kg komplett


----------



## LockeTirol (28. Januar 2019)

Kenda Small Block Eight Faltreifen und China Pedale. 10,95kg


----------

